# New Tomb Raider reboot coming?



## Brian G Turner (Apr 11, 2016)

Daisy Ridley - who plays Rey in _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ - is apparently being courted to play Lara Croft in a reboot of _Tomb Raider_, currently called _The Tomb Raider_:

Warners 2017 Event Film Rumored To Be 'The Tomb Raider'

More here:
‘Tomb Raider’ Reboot Could Arrive in 2017



> Heroic Hollywood claims that the untitled WB film recently scheduled for October 6, 2017 is the Tomb Raider reboot, which currently has Roar Uthaug (The Wave) attached to direct. The Force Awakens star Daisy Ridley confirmed that she’s been in talks with WB for the role of Lara Croft. Ridley is currently filming Star Wars: Episode VIII for a 2017 release, and — if she signs on — she should have time to work the reboot into her schedule between Episode VIII and Episode IX.
> 
> Evan Daugherty (Snow White and the Huntsman) and Geneva Robertson-Dworet (Transformers 5) developed the screenplay, which centers on iconic video game hero and famed fictional archaeologist Lara Croft. No plot details are available as of yet, but with a director attached and Ridley in talks to star, 2017 seems like an attainable target date.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 11, 2016)

Great another reboot, I so love it when the film makers keeping flogging old ideas to death rather than come up with something new. Originality is overrated.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 11, 2016)

Did they learn nothing from the first two? Or is this some kind of scam, a la _The Producers_?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 11, 2016)

HareBrain said:


> Did they learn nothing from the first two? Or is this some kind of scam, a la _The Producers_?




No matter how  good , bad or indifferent the original film .  In hollywood they simply reboot it for a whole new generation to appreciate.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 11, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> No matter how  good , bad or indifferent the original film .  In hollywood they simply reboot it for a whole new generation to appreciate.


Appreciate = buy tickets to see.


----------



## Lucien21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Looks like it is based on the first reboot Tomb Raider game.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 20, 2017)

I think Ill skip this one.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

Too bad for you, Baylor!  It looks to be better than the Jolie films!


----------



## Alexa (Sep 20, 2017)

Yep, lots of jumping around and adventures. It will be fun and relaxing.


----------



## Lumens (Sep 20, 2017)

I always thought the Tomb Raider reboot game would have made an alright movie. In fact, the video walkthrough kinda works as one already. I am biased though, I love the games.

The Jolie movies were a little too far removed from the games for me, they didn't have the feel you get from playing. This one looks like it is closer to that feeling you get from the actual gameplay.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 20, 2017)

Golly gosh, I have a penchant to dig out my old TR games (I, II and III) for my PC. I wonder if they'll work in 8.1 or 10? If not I'll just use a VM.

Is TR still been produced as a game these days? if not I wonder if the film will appeal to the Millennial Generation?


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> I wonder if the film will appeal to the Millennial Generation?



You're wondering if a scantly-clad woman running around kicking ass will appeal to Millennials?


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> You're wondering if a scantly-clad woman running around kicking ass will appeal to Millennials?



well she certainly appealed to me back in the day (although back then she was a bit blocky due to relatively low graphic pixelation). And I'm a Generation X (or Y) or something.


----------



## Lucien21 (Sep 20, 2017)

There has been a couple of games of games since III 

The movie seems to be more related to the 2013 reboot of which there has been one sequel (Rise of the Tomb Raider) with rumours of another one (Shadow of the Tomb Raider) being in production.


----------



## Lumens (Sep 20, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> Golly gosh, I have a penchant to dig out my old TR games (I, II and III) for my PC. I wonder if they'll work in 8.1 or 10? If not I'll just use a VM.


The first three games (plus more?) should still be available for the Playstation3, which is dirt cheap now, second hand. You buy them for a few pounds through the online Sony store.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

Although Jolie looks scrumptious, she's only a fair actor.  I believe this one will be a better movie!


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 20, 2017)

Lumens said:


> The first three games (plus more?) should still be available for the Playstation3, which is dirt cheap now, second hand. You buy them for a few pounds through the online Sony store.



Thanks, but what I've done is build a VM box on my NAS, installed XP+sp3, created three drive partitions and installed the first three TRs on each. All good!

Back to the film - I do wish when they do these adaptations that they stick to the original theme of the game. By all means add a bit of backstory just to give the character a bit more depth, but keep as many of the action sequences from the games as possible. 

oh and make sure she retains her posh Roedean English accent too!


----------



## Lumens (Sep 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Although Jolie looks scrumptious, she's only a fair actor.  I believe this one will be a better movie!





HanaBi said:


> Back to the film - I do wish when they do these adaptations that they stick to the original theme of the game. By all means add a bit of backstory just to give the character a bit more depth, but keep as many of the action sequences from the games as possible.



Agree to both of those! Not that the story lines in the games have always been that coherent either.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Too bad for you, Baylor!  It looks to be better than the Jolie films!



If I want see movie with alot unnecessary and pointless  action sequences in place  story telling, I needn't look any further then the current crop of film in the theaters.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> If I want see movie with alot unnecessary and pointless  action sequences in place  story telling, I needn't look any further then the current crop of film in the theaters.



But this is Tomb Raider, not Islands in the Stream.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> But this is Tomb Raider, not Islands in the Stream.



All I see in this film is continuation of the last two films.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> All I see in this film is continuation of the last two films.



What were you expecting?  Deep drama and a love triangle?

I like movies with great stories - but TR was never a serial story.  I strongly believe in judging movies by what their goal is/should be.  And for a Tomb Raider movie, this one looks like it's going to hit the mark!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> What were you expecting?  Deep drama and a love triangle?
> 
> I like movies with great stories - but TR was never a serial story.  I strongly believe in judging movies by what their goal is/should be.  And for a Tomb Raider movie, this one looks like it's going to hit the mark!



I want a good story t go with the action and I just don't see that here.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> I want a good story t go with the action and I just don't see that here.



There never will be "a good story" with TR movies, my friend.  They're about action and excitement.  Fans won't go to this movie expecting to see a tear-jerker, a love story, or a murder mystery.  They'll go to see a ridiculously scantly-dressed, beautiful woman perform amazing stunts to achieve her goals!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 20, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> There never will be "a good story" with TR movies, my friend.  They're about action and excitement.  Fans won't go to this movie expecting to see a tear-jerker, a love story, or a murder mystery.  They'll go to see a ridiculously scantly-dressed, beautiful woman perform amazing stunts to achieve her goals!



Yes they actually could probably do quite a bit better with Tomb Raider,  but they won't .


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> Yes they actually could probably do quite a bit better with Tomb Raider,  but they won't .



What do you base this on?  Or, do you just dislike TR?  Because... you know, don't you, the movie isn't out yet?


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2017)

I think he's basing it on Hollywoods current crop of writers and directors for action flicks; coupled with the fact that most computer game IPs that make it into Hollywood tend to get treated rather badly. In general Tomb Raider is pretty simple; hot gal, boobies, two guns, shoots stuff, gets old treasure, some magic thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Ajid (Sep 21, 2017)

I think there's a chance for something here. I Might be wrong but I think Terry Pratchetts Daughter, a proven screen writer, has had something to do with the reboot games. And I think the story line has been stronger in recent games, to the detriment of gaming. I actualy think this could work. 

I'm worried origin storys are getting tired but treat it as a standalone film with the right script it might work.


----------



## HanaBi (Sep 21, 2017)

"Raiders of the Lost Ark" had a pretty decent storyline - not particular deep or involving, but just enough to give the brain a tiny workout in between all the - rather excellent - action sequences.

Tomb Raider at its most basic level is nothing more than a derivative of that, but the writers/dorectors totally messed up and/or misunderstood how to combine the best bits from the game with what makes Raiders work so well on film in terms of storytelling.


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2017)

Honestly I hope we don't get an origin story. I feel as if they tend to be a very rushed affair with films because the film doesn't just want to do an origin, it then wants to do a big bad evil and regular plot as well. This tends to result in a lot of origin stories rushing the origin part and character development in order to leapfrog their way to the finale and still have time to do that justice; with the result that they run out of time on both. The most recent stand alone Superman film suffered greatly from that.

Origins work if you've got something like Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings where the next two or three films are almost guaranteed or made at the same time. Thus letting you take your time with the first to lead into the rest.


----------



## Lumens (Sep 22, 2017)

Overread said:


> Honestly I hope we don't get an origin story.


I think that's exactly what we are getting...


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 22, 2017)

Gee... next they could do a Punisher origin!!

Oh... they did... in the new series.

Again.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2017)

A film I really don't care about.


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 24, 2017)

To be honest I think Lara Croft is a little long in the tooth now. 

But then again with a decent makeover she may have the appeal of the Wonder Woman / Hunger Games Millennial demographic


----------



## Lumens (Nov 24, 2017)

Could go either way for me. I like that there are puzzles in the movie, because that is my favourite part of the games. I doubt that it will lure me into the cinema though. Nothing seems to do that these days, not even the latest Star Wars movie. 

We are a spoiled bunch aren't we?


----------

